
Ask HN: What are the best (free if possible) Wordpress themes for coding blogs? - kexari
Hey, wanting to start blogging about my code learning and wondering what Wordpress themes people use for this? I guess I&#x27;m looking for something minimal which will look good with crayon plugged in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;aramk&#x2F;crayon-syntax-highlighter. Looking forward to hearing your suggestions!
======
Cozumel
I've used this one
[https://wordpress.org/themes/commodore/](https://wordpress.org/themes/commodore/)
very retro!

